# Blood sugar levels in response to foods are highly individual



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2015)

Just wanted to post this here in case some of you missed it in the News section:


Which is more likely to raise blood sugar levels: sushi or ice cream? According to a Weizmann Institute of Science study reported in the November 19 issue of the journal _Cell_, the answer varies from one person to another. The study, which continuously monitored blood sugar levels in 800 people for a week, revealed that the bodily response to all foods was highly individual.

The study, called the Personalized Nutrition Project, was conducted by the groups of Prof. Eran Segal of the Department of Computer Science and Applied Mathematics and Dr. Eran Elinav of the Department of Immunology. Prof. Segal said: "We chose to focus on blood sugar because elevated levels are a major risk factor for diabetes, obesity, and metabolic syndrome. The huge differences that we found in the rise of blood sugar levels among different people who consumed identical meals highlights why personalized eating choices are more likely to help people stay healthy than universal dietary advice."

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/11/151119143445.htm

This should be required reading for EVERY healthcare professional who tells a person that they should just eat a healthy diet and there is no need to test


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 24, 2015)

This is a GREAT piece of research. I am going to use this as a reference a *lot*!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice to see that the anecdotal evidence that we have all seen/heard for ourselves on this forum has some scientific backing! 

Mind you, it would also be interesting to see whether the same person has a different response at different times of the day to the same foodstuff.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2015)

Andy HB said:


> Nice to see that the anecdotal evidence that we have all seen/heard for ourselves on this forum has some scientific backing!
> 
> Mind you, it would also be interesting to see whether the same person has a different response at different times of the day to the same foodstuff.


I suspect that's likely Andy - as we know, people can be more insulin resistant in the mornings, so carbs can be a poor choice, yet the same carbs may be fine later in the day


----------



## Caroline (Nov 24, 2015)

Since we come in all shapes and sizes it makes sense we will all react differently to different foods. Sorry if it sounds a bit arrogant (I don't wish to cause offence) but to me personally I think it is obvious because we all metabolise food at different rates. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2015)

Caroline said:


> Since we come in all shapes and sizes it makes sense we will all react differently to different foods. Sorry if it sounds a bit arrogant (I don't wish to cause offence) but to me personally I think it is obvious because we all metabolise food at different rates. Just my personal opinion.


Not arrogant at all Caroline, you make the very valid (and perfectly obvious) point that we are complex beings, so behave and react in complex ways to things.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 24, 2015)

An excellent piece of research which validates our assertions that individuals should be allowed to test to gauge their unique tolerances. I'm more insulin resistant later in the day I've found but would never have known without testing.

It's great confirmatory evidence of why testing equipment should be funded but somehow I can't see the authorities allowing fact and science to overrule economics!


----------



## m1dnc (Nov 24, 2015)

What a fascinating piece of research. Amazing comparison in the article of two participants eating bananas and cookies and having completely opposite responses. As said above, it's sort of what we patients have felt about our own bodies, as opposed to what the healthcare professionals have told us. I know that pasta is mostly off limits to me (even though I love it), and nearly all fresh fruit plays havoc with my BG even though it's the "healthy" option.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 24, 2015)

Speaking personally - Sushi would never EVER increase my BG since I simply wouldn't touch it with a bargepole, let alone eat it! 

Whereas ice cream always would! 

Good article though.


----------



## Michael12420 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks so much for a very interesting article,  I love sushi and pasta (I'm having pasta tonight),  Pasta suits me perfectly - not a lot at a time but it serves my control very well.  Just goes to show how individual we all are.


----------



## DeusXM (Nov 24, 2015)

> Sorry if it sounds a bit arrogant (I don't wish to cause offence) but to me personally I think it is obvious because we all metabolise food at different rates.



I would say that it's the doctors and nurses who are the arrogant ones because they're the ones that frequently tell us that certain foods will always affect us in certain ways. Any idiot GP or dietician who tells me that bread is good for me because it gets into your blood sugar slooooowly (they ALWAYS say it in this stupid way) and thus improves my control should take a look at my readings about half an hour after eating a bit of baguette.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2015)

DeusXM said:


> I would say that it's the doctors and nurses who are the arrogant ones because they're the ones that frequently tell us that certain foods will always affect us in certain ways. Any idiot GP or dietician who tells me that bread is good for me because it gets into your blood sugar slooooowly (they ALWAYS say it in this stupid way) and thus improves my control should take a look at my readings about half an hour after eating a bit of baguette.


Plus, they nearly always recommend Weetabix as suitable, which it most certainly is not for me!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 24, 2015)

Ah well see, I can have ONE Weetabix which hits me slower than most other 20g s of CHO.  No idea what would happen with 2 - just too much for me.  Would most people be happy with just one? or the equivalent amount of any cereal, which is actually less than what's in one of those individual packets, so they work out at 30 +.  It's about half what comes to the 30g, because you have about the same amount of milk on it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Ah well see, I can have ONE Weetabix which hits me slower than most other 20g s of CHO.  No idea what would happen with 2 - just too much for me.  Would most people be happy with just one? or the equivalent amount of any cereal, which is actually less than what's in one of those individual packets, so they work out at 30 +.  It's about half what comes to the 30g, because you have about the same amount of milk on it.


Not sure I've ever tried just ONE Weetabix


----------



## pav (Nov 24, 2015)

Gave up on cereals as they send me sky high  I can also eat the same foods day in at the same time and have drastically different results 2 hours later.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 25, 2015)

pav said:


> ..... I can also eat the same foods day in at the same time and have drastically different results 2 hours later.



Good point! This is why dietary advice should pretty much be taken with a pinch of salt (if only to make it taste better!).

Dieticians can only talk in broad terms. We should only apply their advice and then modify it based on our actual experience (assuming the dietician is a good one).

Andy


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 25, 2015)

pav said:


> Gave up on cereals as they send me sky high  I can also eat the same foods day in at the same time and have drastically different results 2 hours later.



Me too! Though practically everything sends me off into the outer reaches of the galaxy 

Has anyone else done the 'Expert Patient Programme' for people who have chronic conditions? Some of it is teaching your grandmother to suck eggs (carb free!) but its a useful tool for giving you confidence to fight your corner with the medical establishment.
If more medics were diabetic they would be far more helpful and understanding, wouldn't they!
I remember someone telling me that diabetes is controllable... it depends on your definition of controllable


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 25, 2015)

When in hospital, I've always noticed that the breakfasts are carb fests.  No bacon, no eggs, just various cereals or toast.


----------



## pav (Nov 25, 2015)

Did the expert course last year, then got offered it again a few months ago. The course is good as it does explain a lot of things. I found it was still biased to one eating like a min of 130 carbs a day, and in my case they agreed with me that I need my meds sorting out and over 12 months later still having hassel with meds.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 25, 2015)

Since switching to having bacon or egg for breakfast instead of ceral and having thins instead of normal sliced bread my control is much better.
Don't get mid morning food cravings either!


----------

